# Hi Everyone



## AngelMomB

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Brooke and I'm 32 years old. I have a beautiful 8 year old daughter named Lilia. 

I am currently engaged to a man I've known since middle school. <3

We got pregnant in Nov of 2016 and unfortunately lost our little girl at 25 weeks gestation. It was a tough birth process and loss. Her one year birthday would be this April 20th.

I am here to meet other moms and hopefully add to our family. It will be a scary journey but I am hopeful.


----------



## bdb84

:wave: 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the pain you went through, but I am hoping for the best for your family this time around. <3


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Brooke

Sorry about your loss <3

Welcome to BabyandBump

x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Regin7

Hi, hun! I'm so sorry for your loss. I'd been through one too. It's so painful and heartbreaking. 
I hope you'll have another baby into your family soon. Keep my fingers crossed for you. All the best of luck x


----------

